# Hey Grape Growers



## HillPeople (May 27, 2013)

I'd love to see some pictures of your vines on this Memorial Day weekend. Post away if you have some current ones (especially those of you in the Northeast). Thanks.


----------



## gird123 (May 27, 2013)

They are in buckets since we moved in jan.


3 Marquette and one king of the north


----------



## GreginND (May 27, 2013)

Just planted 325 vines on Saturday. It was perfect!

Tons of pictures here: http://4elementswinery.com/we-now-have-a-vineyard/

And a few gratuitous photos:


----------



## BobR (May 27, 2013)

Well, not quite as many grapes as Greg, but I did plant 5 Niagara potted plants that I picked up on sale from a local farm store and then I got 30 plants from Double A.....10 Niagara, 10 Concord and 10 Catawba. Because of the heavy rain and mud, it took me 3 days to get those 30 plants in the ground. Got them in just in time because we picked up another three inches of rain over the past two days. After two years of drought, I didn't think that I'd ever say this, but I'm ready for a dry spell


----------



## HillPeople (May 28, 2013)

Nice job Greg! That deep topsoil sure helps in getting straight rows. Mine always turn out pretty wiggly since the post hole digger always manages to find a rock or two. I can see why there was a mass exodus of the farmers here to the Midwest in the 1800's!
Is that Pipe Wrench a cold hardy variety? Not too many buds on it!


----------



## GreginND (May 28, 2013)

Heh! I think I will mark that vine forever with the pipe wrench. Maybe I'll label the bottles of that vine with a wrench!


----------



## Elmer (May 28, 2013)

not much. But I am in the NE!

Now if I just figure out how to contain them!


----------



## HillPeople (May 28, 2013)

Here are some pictures taken today- 5/28.
The first is looking down a blue tube at a Prairie Star planted on 5/18. Sorry for the focus, but congratulations to Andy Farmer at NE Vine Supply for some very healthy bareroot stock.
The second is a second year Marquette and the third is a second year Prairie Star.


----------



## HillPeople (May 28, 2013)

Greg- I'd actually think seriously about using that wrench on a label.


----------



## HillPeople (May 28, 2013)

Hehe. I can't help myself. Best of luck on your new vineyard Greg.


----------



## GreginND (May 28, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks. I am considering it.


----------



## garymc (Jun 1, 2013)

The picture with the wire grid up close is an overhead of my muscadines. 

What I think is the second picture has blackberries at the bottom about 6 o'clock, a little cherry tree at about 3 o'clock sticking up in front of the grape arbor, the muscadine grapes at 10 o'clock extending to the right and down behind the above mentioned plants. Then to the right is a black lace elderberry. 

The third picture is a better picture of the black lace elderberry. 

The fourth picture is of some muscadine vines that I propagated with 2 liter bottles last year and just planted them in a row to "park" them until I could find a place to transplant them to. I moved about a dozen of them and another dozen are still sitting there.
These pictures were taken 5-29-13.


----------



## BobR (Jun 1, 2013)

garymc said:


> The fourth picture is of some muscadine vines that I propagated with 2 liter bottles last year and just planted them in a row to "park" them until I could find a place to transplant them to.



garymc,

Just curious on how you used the 2 liter bottles?


----------



## UBB (Jun 1, 2013)

Few weeks ago:






Nanking cherries blooming





Plum trees blooming






Sand cherries blooming


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 1, 2013)

Memorial Day weekend took us to the Horse Heaven Hills area of Washington - we stopped at a nursery and picked up 8 new Reisling potted vines, which gave us our own vineyard at the campground. They'll go into the existing Missoula vineyard...

The birds seem to like 'em!


----------

